# Who wants 35% off MaximPep ****72 hours only*** and free shipping****



## Z82 (Sep 12, 2013)

EVERYTHING is 35% off, and I mean everything...even IGF's and the ***NEW GHRP/CJC BLENDS***. Great deals and the best products around for all of your research needs.

ALSO FREE SHIPPING OVER $350*****

USE CODE "midweek" AT CHECKOUT!







3 DAYS ONLY, Better jump on it now!



CLICK HERE OR THE BANNER IN MY SIG===========> http://www.maximpep.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=101




PM me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Z82 (Sep 12, 2013)

This will end in 3 days fellas. Might not be another sale for a while. Get in on it now!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 12, 2013)

Boom! That's a deal.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 13, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> Boom! That's a deal.



Yes sir it is...get on this people


----------



## Bigjay73 (Sep 13, 2013)

Order placed.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bigjay73 said:


> Order placed.



Woot woot. What did you get?


----------



## Bigjay73 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just a small order an ai and clomid.  Testing the waters


----------



## Z82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bigjay73 said:


> Just a small order an ai and clomid.  Testing the waters



Very nice. Let us know how it goes


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 13, 2013)

I sent an email earlier. waiting on a response before popping an order.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 13, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> I sent an email earlier. waiting on a response before popping an order.



Is it something I can help you with?


----------



## Z82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Up


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 13, 2013)

pm sent bump


----------



## Z82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Z82 (Sep 14, 2013)

Up


----------



## Z82 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ending soon


----------



## Z82 (Sep 14, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Ending soon



....


----------



## Z82 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Z82 (Sep 15, 2013)

Too good to pass up guys caber only $45...aromasin only $23....get some now!!!


----------

